# The touch screen suddenly stopped working on the kindle fire,what can I do?



## rotten2thecorby (Jan 12, 2012)

The touch screen suddenly stopped working on my childs Kindle fire in the middle of playing an app. It's in perfect condition and wasn't dropped,we have only owned this for 2 weeks.Now we can't even unlock the screen. I held the power button down to restart it but you need to touch the screen to have it "shut down". is there something we can do or is is broken?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hold the power button for a long time and it will shut off. Then wait a few seconds and restart it. Chances are good that it'll be fine.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

If that doesn't work, call Kindle Customer Service.  1-866-321-8851


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rotten2thecorby said:


> The touch screen suddenly stopped working on my childs Kindle fire in the middle of playing an app. It's in perfect condition and wasn't dropped,we have only owned this for 2 weeks.Now we can't even unlock the screen. I held the power button down to restart it but you need to touch the screen to have it "shut down". is there something we can do or is is broken?


rotten2thecorby--

welcome to KindleBoards!

As Jeff said, hold the power button for about 20 seconds, the screen will turn black eventually. Then hold the power button down again for a short period and the Fire should start out.

Let us know if it helps...if it doesn't, as sebat said, call Kindle CS.

Betsy


----------



## SamanthaM (Nov 26, 2011)

My screen sometimes stops responding. I've found that if I rotate my Fire, and then rotate it back, it works again.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Late reply, but his just happened to my wife's Fire last night.

Three Fires in the house and hers is the most recent one purchased.  The touchscreen stopped working while she was using one of her mahjonng apps.  Short / long / extra long reset attempts didn't work.  It would wake to the spalsh screen, but wouldn't recognize any taps or swipes on the screen.

Called Kindle CS, discussed the problem and we have a replacement on the way.  Just wish it would get here quicker.  The rep said it would arrive by the 29th.  Ugh.  Since hers was a Mother's Day gift I let her borrow mine until the replacement arrives, but now *I'm* the one that doesn't have a Fire.

Glad we still have the trusty K3s in the house.  I can still read, but can't ue any of my recently acquired apps.

  - Mark


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bummer that you're Fire-less, but husband points for giving her yours.  Let us know how the new one works!

Betsy


----------

